# Dog need help



## gaelkofarmgirl

Hey y'all I have a dog some one gave me and this has happened they said they don't know what it is or what happened it just appeared suddenly. Any ideas how to help her I feel so bad. And in any way do I have money took take her to the vet! We don't do that around here but I want to try to help her before I would have to shoot her.


----------



## ogfabby

That is most likely an accessed tooth. It needs to go to the vet and get on some strong antibiotics and have the teeth worked on....ASAP!!


----------



## ogfabby

*abcessed tooth.


Sorry Hun, this one has to go to the vet.


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

ogfabby said:


> That is most likely an accessed tooth. It needs to go to the vet and get on some strong antibiotics and have the teeth worked on....ASAP!!


Okay it looks bad in that angle but it's under her eye not around her mouth! Maybe I'm wrong but idk if you saw that or not.


----------



## ksalvagno

Are you sure there was no bite or anything?


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

ksalvagno said:


> Are you sure there was no bite or anything?[/QUOTE
> That's the thing I don't know!


----------



## ksalvagno

Have you tried putting a needle in it and see what you draw up? Just be very careful not to get the needle in the eye.


----------



## happybleats

could be a tooth but from the bloody cheek Im thinking she has something lodge in there... porcine needle..cacti needle..or she was bit by another dogs?? use a cold compress for the outer swelling..try to get the swelling down enough to see whats going on..antibiotic cream on the sore part..dont rush to shoot her just yet...once that swelling is down you will be able to see better if there is bite mark or something stuck in there


----------



## happybleats

I dont think I would want to stick a needle in it..she might bite in reflex..is the swelling firm or squishy


----------



## ogfabby

Yeah, the problem with those abcesses like that are, they are in those top teeth. Many times they will go all the way up into the sinus cavities. I would try. Make sure and give her antibiotics. Cephalexin (cephlex) works wonders.


----------



## happybleats

Looking at the picture again...do I see scrapes in the ear?


----------



## Dani-1995

Get the swelling down first and it will be easier to see what is going on. It looms like a bite or abscess of some type. Ditto on the hard or squishy question

Don't put a needle in unless it is soft and even then be very careful. My first priority would be take care of swelling, look for visible wound and then check.inside her mouth


----------



## amberjack07

That dog needs some antibiotics. Looks like a bad infection of some sort. Maybe something stuck in there or maybe something bit him.


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

It is not vary soft but not the hardest either. It's starting to leak clear liquid stuff. I'm icing it but that's not vary easy. I checked her teeth and there nothing looking really rotted and no smell not saying it's not that but I didn't check em.


----------



## happybleats

Im guessing she was attacked..and that is a dog bite..or she was hit by a car or thrown out of one and hit there hard...keep working on the swelling..if you have penicillin she can have a shot of that..I will go look up dose....she looks to be about 8 pounds or less??


----------



## happybleats

My daughter used this for her dog when he got an infected cut,..Looks like 1 cc per 20#...so 1/2 cc if she is 10# or less....Im thinking Sub q?? if anyone has a different idea for this : )


----------



## Dani-1995

I give 5-7lb cats half a CC for infections from bites from snakes and other wild animals. I do it for 5 days like with goats. Usually by day 3 it has improved alot. Not sure on dogs but I'd guess it would be close


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

happybleats said:


> Im guessing she was attacked..and that is a dog bite..or she was hit by a car or thrown out of one and hit there hard...keep working on the swelling..if you have penicillin she can have a shot of that..I will go look up dose....she looks to be about 8 pounds or less??


Yeah about 8 ponds


----------



## happybleats

Dani aid she gives 1 cc to her cats...so lets go with that...1 cc sub Q....Hows her swelling looking


----------



## serenityfarmnm

In 9 years of rescue every small dog facial bee sting (lots) looked exactly like that! Only once was it a fly larva. I would start with something for bee stings. A baking soda paste to draw out fluid might be your best bet to start.


----------



## Trickyroo

Give her a Benadryl ( one tablet ) and see if the swelling goes down..
If it does , its a bug bite. Clean it up and the pup should be fine.
Benadryl is great to have around for animals that get bug bites.
The poor thing , such a cutie pie too.


----------



## Dani-1995

Trickyroo said:


> Give her a Benadryl ( one tablet ) and see if the swelling goes down..
> If it does , its a bug bite. Clean it up and the pup should be fine.
> Benadryl is great to have around for animals that get bug bites.
> The poor thing , such a cutie pie too.


Benadryl is a great idea! My wether last year had his ear swell alot like this due to a bee sting and benadryl helped it... didn't even think about that! Great idea!


----------



## pitchik

The dog needs to go to the vet-NOT SHOT! If you (or anyone) takes a dog, you also take on the responsibility of caring for that dog. Shooting it is NOT an option for what I am looking at. If you werent prepared to treat your dog when medically necessary then you should have NEVER taken that dog! What if you developed a cyst, or a broken bone, or infected splinter & your parents wanted to shoot you? Fair? Not hardly. Im not gonna apologize either for being harsh. People think dogs are disposable, and never regard them as actual lives-and frankly it angers me off to see people like this! Take the dang dog to the vet as a civil human would do.


----------



## goatgirl132

Guys how about instead of bashing we HELP Thats what this sights for Thats what their came here for so do it! If you know how to help then do it. If not stay off the thread and quit bashing her! Yall are being rude and not the people i thought yall were.
I seriously have changed my mind about yall. I thought yall were nice and Wouldent bash but now yall just wanna bash. I left 2 other goat foums bc if bashing!


----------



## amberjack07

There are tons of "no kill" shelters in my area. Maybe look up and see if there is any around you. If you tell me your location I would be more than happy to do it for you. 
This dog is not sick. He or she has a serious infection that is going to require antibiotics. You could go to the feed store or tractor supply and get some penicillin for cheap. Like 6 bucks. And give benydril (sp) once a day and I would almost bet it would clear this up. Most likely the dog was bit. 
Or if you don't feel you can or are able to do what you can for this dog maybe there is someone you know who can?


----------



## Trickyroo

Who are you talking about goatgirl132 , that is bashing ?


----------



## ThreeHavens

Easy, guys, she has the money for a vet and says she wants to help the dog, even though that's not usually done (from what I am reading) in her area. Let's help her out  Keep it friendly and fun.

I agree with the benadryl, poor thing! Has the swelling gone down at all?


----------



## Trickyroo

Once the dust settles here , everyone just wants to help the dog.
So , OP , if it's possible for you to give the dog to someone else to help it , could you do that ? It was nice of you to take the dog in to begin with, but it does need soe attentionad if you cant give it what it needs , pass him/her along to someone who can , it's the best thing to do.
I would curious if any of the remedies offered have helped.
And with everybody in disagreement here ,the pup might be rolling around n the floor playing with a toy happy and fine.
I seriously never saw or read the part of shooting. But I think the OP wanted to the best they could with what they could. Instead of leaving it out somewhere to die and suffer or starve etc....
They took it in and wanted to help it. But they don't want it to suffer if it's a serious condition and they can't pay for it. That's how I re read it.
I don't know. But I was a bit shocked when I did read the shoot part.
It's just not how I am used to doing things or seeing things done.
Doesn't mean my way it the only way. Just saying......


----------



## StaceyRosado

The offensive posts are being removed -- I see no reason for such harsh words. TGS is not the place for it.

For those who were upset at how a member posted best to report that post to use Moderators (as was done by others) instead of lashing out yourself back. THe best way to keep TGS friendly is to allow us who can handle the issue to do so.

THank you. 

To the OP I really hope the pup is doing better and agree with the Benadryl to relieve the swelling.


----------



## nancy d

OK folks Im taking the liberty here to remind you to please be kind in your posts. You might disagree & that's ok but it can still be done in a friendly manner.
And thank you Stacey you got to this before I did.


----------



## amberjack07

I just wanted to say I was tryin to be rude at all, just trying to help. I for one can understand not being able to afford expensive vet bills.
Def do the pen and benedryl. It will help I'm almost sure of it.


----------



## StaceyRosado

goatgirl132 said:


> You and pitchik
> who ever said give all your animals away you dont deserve them was particularly bad


I said this argument is OVER - take it off the forum or just end it. Its not necessary here.

Thank you


----------



## ogfabby

I still feel really strongly that it is a tooth abcess. I've seen many of these (I was a dental technician for an animal hospital for 3 years and worked in veterinary clinics for 13yrs). Especially in chihuahuas. They are notorious for having terrible teeth. See if you can get ahold of some cephlex. It will eventually rupture and you will be able to see the root. the scary thing is, the infection can be terminal if left untreated. Just IMHO.


----------



## goatgirl132

Is there anything sticking out of it?


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Could possibly be a bee sting aswell. There are still alot of bees around our house. Maybee shes allergict to bees???? But it also could be a tooth abcess, maybe a mollar tooth


----------



## Selah123

antibiotics. 
If there is a bite mark on face - put iodine on it - needs to drain. 
If there is an infection in the eye - wash it with salt and water - put salt and water in an old pill container and place over eye. If gunk coming from eye wipe with a teabag that has been soaked in hot water.

If it is the teeth - vet 
Will pray


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

pitchik said:


> The dog needs to go to the vet-NOT SHOT! If you (or anyone) takes a dog, you also take on the responsibility of caring for that dog. Shooting it is NOT an option for what I am looking at. If you werent prepared to treat your dog when medically necessary then you should have NEVER taken that dog! What if you developed a cyst, or a broken bone, or infected splinter & your parents wanted to shoot you? Fair? Not hardly. Im not gonna apologize either for being harsh. People think dogs are disposable, and never regard them as actual lives-and frankly it angers me off to see people like this! Take the dang dog to the vet as a civil human would do.


Ummm excuse me I took her as a favor because they was gonna shoot her and I don't have money to do that and instead of letting it die or get shot I asked for help here before I didn any thing so I would like to ask you to pike down a little bit!


----------



## StaceyRosado

ignore those who want to cause more of a ruckus then help. I deleted most of the insensitive bashing comments. Seems like a lot of people have offered some suggestions and hopefully you can see past the dissenting voice to see those that are willing to lend a hand


----------



## Trickyroo

Gaelkofarmgirl , I'm sorry if I offended you . Hope you decide to stay here. We are all really a good bunch of people who care deep,y of animals , that's all.

With that said , how is the little pup ? There is a lot of real good advice given here . Most of the items needed are mostly what we have at home. Tea bags , salt , iodine , benadryl for a antihistamine , found at most drug stores and generics are cheaper still but work well.

Prayers pup is doing better.


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

We gave it the Benadryl and the swelling is down it kinda popped and is looking a lot better . We put some drawing sab on it. Thanks every one fore the help. I didn't want to make such trouble on here sorry! And no one would want her she's not the nieces dog in the world and the shooting part that's how we take care or animals when we NEED to. It's better then them getting gassed or a shot its a half a second our way. Just saying!


----------



## ThreeHavens

You didn't do anything wrong by posting -- so glad it's feeling better!


----------



## Trickyroo

I'm glad she is doing better. The drawing salve was a good idea. 
Sounds like it will heal fine , just keep an eye on it and keep it clean.
You did good . I understand your your way of thinking.
If your talking about a euthanasia shot , it's like a overdose of 
anesthesia , the animal goes into a sleep the the heart stops.....done.
The main thing is we agree not to let a animal suffer .

I'm hoping the pups behavior changes for the better since she will be feeling better . It's totally possible she was scared , hurting and of course she didnt know what your intentions were.
But now , with time , maybe she will come around.

Glad you came back to give us a update  
Does the pup have a name ?


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

Yeah fawn and she's great just a different kind of personality .


----------



## firelight27

I would add that I would still get some antibiotics into her. You can always get at least penicillin cheaply. I'm just saying this because my dad just lost his foot due to infection (it was that or die)...so now I'm super paranoid about infections! Lol. In any case, I'm glad she is doing better..she sure is a doll face!


----------



## amberjack07

The draw sab was a good idea. I was going to suggest it but didnt know if it could be used on dogs. I'm so happy the swelling has gone down. Poor girl! But I would def try and get some pen in her. You could also get a wet warm rag and keep it on there a few times a day. Just to keep it clean and if its painful it will help with that also.


----------



## Selah123

So glad she is doing better


----------



## StaceyRosado

Glad it seems to be getting better.


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

This morning I looked at her and she's doing 75 % better ! I just wish I knew what could have done that to her.


----------



## Cayennepepper

I'd keep a close eye on it because it could still be a tooth root abscess the teeth do not always look bad on the outside now that its draining it will look better but if over time it doesn't heal then that is most likely why. there are organizations that can help with vet bills and some vets will do monthly payment.But hopefully it was just a bug bite or something weird. I work as a LVT at a small animal vet so I've seen some of these all the best to your little girl


----------



## Trickyroo

You did great ! Fawn is such a pretty name for her too 
I would watch her whe outside . If it was a bug bite , like a spider , she has bad reaction to them , keep benadryl on hand all the time.
My Maltese had a terrible reaction to a bug bite and her airway was starting to close. I had benadryl and gave that to her and it worked well , but I ran her over to the vet anyways. He told me to keep primatine mist on hand as well . One puff of that into her mouth "on the way to the vet" will keep her airway open so she can breath . He said next time could be worse , so be prepared. You never know who can have anaphylactic reaction to bug bites .


----------



## serenityfarmnm

gaelkofarmgirl said:


> This morning I looked at her and she's doing 75 % better ! I just wish I knew what could have done that to her.


As I said, in all the years I did dog rescue. I found 1 thing consistently true. 10xs more small breed dogs are allergic to insect/spider bites than larger breeds.

Not to freak you out but I would try to keep it "open" for a few days to make sure there are no insect eggs/Larvae in there....


----------



## pitchik

I find it horrible that all my posts were deleted. I admit I may have gotten carried away after the first reply or second. However, how can anyone on here literally read a post about a little dog, shown in the picture with an obvious infection, and include the phrases "shoot her" and "we do not go to the vets around here" and simply ignore that, and carry on like it is no big deal?

I am glad the dog is feeling better, and I am glad she didnt become neglected or shot. I am glad the OP took advice and it actually helped the poor creature out. But honestly, to expect anyone to read that initial post and not get upset is too much to ask. And to delete where it was pointed out, was unnecessary.

I am definately one who avoids trouble and drama. But I am also an animal lover-with a passion for especially DOGS. And nowadays, cruelty and laziness gets overlooked, mostly because people want to avoid a conflict and ignore (delete) the truth.

I imagine this too will get deleted. It is a shame really. Certain things need attention, not hidden. The frame of mind and thinking process on the OPs part was out of line, and insulting. Until things like this get noticed, and pointed out, animals lives will not get any better.


----------



## StaceyRosado

your first post is still there. And as you said you got carried away and it started an argument which was NOT helping the situation at all it only took away from being able to help the OP with the dog. Thats whats most important.


----------



## goatgirl132

it got reported and stacey deleated it. the reporting part is why (Im assuming) it really got deleated.

and sometimes you just Gadda do what you Gadda do with dog care. 
she took in the dog which was very brave, alot Wouldent do that since it makes the dog "ugly", but she took it in and tryed to help her.


----------



## goatgirl132

StaceyRosado said:


> your first post is still there. And as you said you got carried away and it started an argument which was NOT helping the situation at all it only took away from being able to help the OP with the dog. Thats whats most important.


oh i wasnt shure if you were gunna be on. you can deleat my post if liked (its really hard on my phone)


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes it was reported since we didnt catch it before someone else did. But just because someone was reporting it to us doesnt mean that we will always delete something, it just brings it to our attention to handle in an as needed basis. If you have further need to discuss this you may PM me.


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

pitchik said:


> I find it horrible that all my posts were deleted. I admit I may have gotten carried away after the first reply or second. However, how can anyone on here literally read a post about a little dog, shown in the picture with an obvious infection, and include the phrases "shoot her" and "we do not go to the vets around here" and simply ignore that, and carry on like it is no big deal?
> 
> I am glad the dog is feeling better, and I am glad she didnt become neglected or shot. I am glad the OP took advice and it actually helped the poor creature out. But honestly, to expect anyone to read that initial post and not get upset is too much to ask. And to delete where it was pointed out, was unnecessary.
> 
> I am definately one who avoids trouble and drama. But I am also an animal lover-with a passion for especially DOGS. And nowadays, cruelty and laziness gets overlooked, mostly because people want to avoid a conflict and ignore (delete) the truth.
> 
> I imagine this too will get deleted. It is a shame really. Certain things need attention, not hidden. The frame of mind and thinking process on the OPs part was out of line, and insulting. Until things like this get noticed, and pointed out, animals lives will not get any better.


It's people like you that makes me want to get rid of my account on here. Your a grown up please act like it and If you read something you don't like or care for then don't commit on it and stop reading it. I'm a animal lover to but we don't wast money on a animal we don't get any thing back from .


----------



## pitchik

....and the intelligent statements keep coming! The ONLY thing I have left to say, is read the last sentence above-you see "we don't waste money on an animal that we don't get anything back from"....

The only point I am trying to make is, then do not take on that animal, if its best interest is NOT going to matter. I don't care if the other people were going to kill it, or abandon it, once you decided to take it, it became your responsibility to care for. Obviously "they" shouldnt have ever taken it either.

I am finished with this thread, just know, there are some things you shouldn't say out loud, if you do not want judged. This is 2013, and people have become a bit civilized. It is not the old west where we kill things just because we dont want to bother with them anymore. A life commitment actually means something nowadays.


----------



## goatgirl132

like stacey said drop it
if its not helping the dog then leave it alone

on other words Hows the dog?


----------



## sweetgoats

Yep, come on people, lets get over it. The dog sounds like it is getting better. If you can not say something helpful for the dog, then please don't say anything at all.

I am so glad the dog is getting better. What a sweet looking dog too. 

I would keep putting the drawing salve on it. Have you tried to kind of squeeze it and feel if there is still something in there like a splinter?

I say :hi5: Great job.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree Lori


----------



## goatgirl132

gaelkofarmgirl said:


> It's people like you that makes me want to get rid of my account on here. Your a grown up please act like it and If you read something you don't like or care for then don't commit on it and stop reading it. I'm a animal lover to but we don't wast money on a animal we don't get any thing back from .


dont leave. really theres only a select few here that are rude, wanna put you down, and act like know it alls to where you feel stupid.

the majority love to help people and do what they can


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

Hey the dog is doing great! It's now a lil hard the spot and swelling is down almost gone and so now she's is itching it I'm guessing because its heeling.


----------



## amberjack07

Awe that's wonderful!! You could continue with the benedryl for the itching!


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

Oh okay I for got it would help that


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad the dog is getting better, great work~!


----------



## JenVise

Great job, Girlie!! Hold your head high, you did AWESOME!! :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo

Thats is so great to hear !!! Awesome job , definitely hold your head high  How is she doing otherwise , being a good girl ?


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

Oh she's great she fell asleep in my arms last night.


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww  Please post a new picture if you can , we would love to see her looking all happy now


----------



## goatgirl132

Awwwww


----------



## gaelkofarmgirl

Sure will try tomorrow to


----------



## toth boer goats

Glad all is well


----------

